# EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached[SOLVED i'd say]

## jody

Hi

I installed amd64 gentoo on my machine which was 32bit before.

My file system is ext3.

When i wanted to mount an nfs system (which always worked on the old OS),

iget an error message:

```
localhost ~ # mount srv-yeti:/raid2/morpho/ /morpho

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on srv-yeti:/raid2/morpho/,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

[/code]

The problem is not on srv-yeti - it can be mounted from other machines.

I can also mount a partition on a different hd on this machine.

That's why i doubt that a maximal mount count has been reached.

Is there some issue ext3/nfs i should be aware of?

What do i have to do to mount nfs ?

Thank You

  JodyLast edited by jody on Tue Jan 13, 2009 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

Did you look at dmesg|tail as suggested?

----------

## jody

dmesg | tail showed 

```
EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

This is a bit strange, because in my fstab there is only hda4, and no hdb2 or hdb1.

tune2fs for my disk (/dev/hda4) says 'filesystem state: not clean'

Since e2fsck does not work on mounted devices, i rebooted from CD and did e2fsck (i had to use /dev/sda4 instead of /dev/hda4  -- why would that be?)

but it said the filesystem was clean (as did tune2fs).

I started the computer normally again and now tune2fs said again the file system is not clean.

I.e. mounted-unclean, not mounted - clean

When i try to mount the nfs file system now, i still get the same error message, but

dmesg contains no more lines with 'EXT3' or 'kjournal'.

Any ideas what i could try next?

 Jody

----------

## i92guboj

 *jody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Since e2fsck does not work on mounted devices, i rebooted from CD and did e2fsck (i had to use /dev/sda4 instead of /dev/hda4  -- why would that be?)
> 
> 

 

Because the kernel on the livecd is probably using the newer pata drivers which works on top of the sata layer. The older ide/ata stuff is being silently deprecated.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> but it said the filesystem was clean (as did tune2fs).
> 
> I started the computer normally again and now tune2fs said again the file system is not clean.
> ...

 

I don't know why would that happen. However you can force fsck with -f so the system gets inspected anyway. Just in case.

 *Quote:*   

> When i try to mount the nfs file system now, i still get the same error message, but
> 
> dmesg contains no more lines with 'EXT3' or 'kjournal'.
> 
> Any ideas what i could try next?
> ...

 

I suggest you to use -t nfs with mount, or even better, try mount.nfs instead of regular mount.

----------

## jody

Hi

I did a forced fsck of /dev/sda4 from the CD, rebooted

but 'mount -t nfs  srv-yeti:/raid2/morpho/ /morpho'

gave the same error as before, and 'mount.nfs' does not

seem to exist on my computer

```

localhost ~ # mount.nfs aim-yeti:/raid2/morpho/ /morpho

-bash: mount.nfs: command not found

```

Are there maybe some packages missing?

(I'll never install with the gtk+-installer anymore)

Jody

----------

## i92guboj

Without nfs utils you are going to have a hard time mounting nfs shares. Emerge them:

```
net-fs/nfs-utils
```

----------

## Hu

 *jody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> but it said the filesystem was clean (as did tune2fs).
> 
> I started the computer normally again and now tune2fs said again the file system is not clean.
> ...

 

This is normal.  If your machine crashed, you would want the filesystem to be considered unclean when the machine reboots.  Since the machine does not have time to mark the filesystem as dirty while the machine crashes, it is preemptively marked dirty as soon as it is mounted.  If you unmount it cleanly, then it is marked as clean again, so that a normal restart does not require a fsck.

----------

## jody

@Hu: thanks for the clarification!

@i92guboj: Thanks for the nfs-utils hint.

I can mount now, but when i call mount with the servers name,

it seems to use a wrong ip:

```

localhost ~ # mount.nfs srv-yeti:/raid2/morpho/ /morpho -v

mount.nfs: timeout set for Tue Jan 13 12:07:24 2009

mount.nfs: text-based options: 'addr=216.34.94.184'

```

The shown address isn't even in our university net.

If i call it with the servers ip-address, the mount works.

It is not a name-server problem, because pinging to the server by name works.

Any idea where that comes from?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## i92guboj

No idea really. I don't know how nfs resolves dns stuff and the man page doesn't tell me a thing about that either. Maybe some else around knows something. If not, you can open a new thread to get more attention, since this is a new problem.

----------

## Dairinin

 *jody wrote:*   

> @Hu: thanks for the clarification!
> 
> @i92guboj: Thanks for the nfs-utils hint.
> 
> I can mount now, but when i call mount with the servers name,
> ...

 

FYI:

```

nslookup 216.34.94.184

Server:  xxxx

Address:  10.1.3.1

Name:    mydomain.com

Address:  216.34.94.184

Aliases:  184.94.34.216.in-addr.arpa

nslookup srv-yeti.mydomain.com

Server:  xxxx

Address:  10.1.3.1

Name:    srv-yeti.mydomain.com

Address:  216.34.94.184
```

----------

## jody

Thanks dairinin

I checked with nslookup, too.

If i do not specify a domain, it indeed resolves to the ip-address 216.34.94.184.

Actually, even nonsensical names resolve to this ip:

```
 localhost ~ # nslookup waasdvsdfhd

Server:         xxxx

Address:        xxxx

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:   waasdvsdfhd.domain.org

Address: 216.34.94.184
```

This raises the question whether it is reasonable to use "domain.org" as default domain...

It seems that this address belongs to a ip-provider or something 

```
localhost ~ # nslookup 216.34.94.184

Server:         xxxx

Address:        xxxx

Non-authoritative answer:

184.94.34.216.in-addr.arpa      canonical name = 184.160/27.94.34.216.in-addr.arpa.

184.160/27.94.34.216.in-addr.arpa       name = mydomain.com.

Authoritative answers can be found from:

160/27.94.34.216.in-addr.arpa   nameserver = ns2.dotster.com.

160/27.94.34.216.in-addr.arpa   nameserver = ns1.dotster.com.
```

Apparently the aliases in my /etc/hosts have no influence on nslookup's output.

So i guess my workaround will have to be to use the full name (i.e. including domain) in the /etc/fstab

Thank You all for helping out.

Jody

----------

## jody

Final addition:

The aliases in /etc/hosts only got "active" after i restarted nfs

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/nfs restart
```

Now i can use my original /etc/fstab entries again.

Restarting net.eth0 had no effect.

Jody

----------

